# Does anyone use CraftROBO for rhinestone work?



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone use it and would they recommend it for small amounts of workwith rhinestone and vinyl?

Initially I was thinking of going for commercial so we can signage too but we have decided to take it step by step.

I've seen videos of it being done in youtube but not sure how it copes under intense using given its size.

I also wanted to ask, is it possible to use several print methods on 1 design? For example heat pressed text with a vinyl outline, just to create a mixed texture? Would this work and what materials can be mix and matched?

v


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The Silhouette is the same machine as the Craft Robo and is now also owned by Graphtec. They have a Rhinestone kit they sell with a material being used for the patterns. So theoretically, yes, you can use a Craft Robo to cut your designs.

The only issue is designing the patterns. RoboMaster doesn't have the functionality to automatically outline a vector image with circles. It would need to be done manually. On the other hand, there are other software programs, such as KNK Studio GE, that you can purchase which will allow you to do the designing and then you can cut to the Craft Robo directly.

Silhouette American has also have released *many* rhinestone patterns in the past few months however they can only be used for personal use. 

I'll have someone else respond to your question about mixing materials. The only thing that I know doesn't work is heat pressing rhinestones onto the iron-on vinyl... unless you have holes cut from the vinyl so that the stones are being applied to the fabric of the shirt.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks sandymcc, i'm very keen to try out heat transfer vinyls with rhinestones as it's a rare sight here in London. I've seen some amazin blinged out vinyls that would look great with street wear, would be god though to know what I can mix.

Cheers,

v


----------



## TexasSizeBling (Sep 19, 2010)

That's along the same lines of what brought me to the forum looking for answers. Do you plan to use the robo for cutting sandblast material AND vinyl or just the vinyl? If just for vinyl, what are you using to create your rhinestone templates?

I ask because I'm currently using a CAMS 1V-6P and the RoboPro (with iDesign-R). I need to see if I can find file formats that work with both. 

Hope you find the answers you are looking for and if I can help, I'd be glad to!


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

I've given up finding the right thickness sandblast material in the UK to use with the ROBO! I just use it for vinyl. Close to purchasing the CE5000-60 after much debate between that and the GX24. ROBO is great for simple, small designs but it can't keep up with demand on volume orders.

The sandblast I got is quite thick. Apparently 450 microns, I'm told it's specifically for rhinestone templates, great material just too thick, hopefully the 5000 should be no problem.


----------



## TexasSizeBling (Sep 19, 2010)

Do you have access to Hartco Sandblast? I ran into issues using the template material to cut properly because there is a red tip blade holder that is very hard to find (apparently). We've called Graphtec repeatedly with no luck. The red tip blade holder (along with the 60 degree blade) is suppossed to make a CLEAN cut because it's thicker than the blue tip blade holder you receive with the CraftRobo Pro. At least this is what I'm told.....


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I have the 5000-60 and use the Graphtec pink stencil material. You will need the 60 degree blade with the red top holder. The blade has a longer cutting length and is thicker 1.5mm as apposed to the .09mm for the standard blue top holder. If you can purchase a Graphtec in UK they should have the stencil material.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Twanabee said:


> I have the 5000-60 and use the Graphtec pink stencil material. You will need the 60 degree blade with the red top holder. The blade has a longer cutting length and is thicker 1.5mm as apposed to the .09mm for the standard blue top holder. If you can purchase a Graphtec in UK they should have the stencil material.


We didn't buy from Graphtec directly and our supplier didn't offer the rhinestone starter pack at the time.

I've heard many mention the Hartco but I can't find a supplier in the UK.

We have a custom blade for our ROBO 330-20.


----------

